# WiFi connection fails with NetworkManager

## philip

I have just installed net-misc/networkmanager and kde-misc/networkmanagement

My fixed line ethernet i/f comes up nicely. But my WLAN does not connect.

The WLAN HW  works since my access point can be seen by the SW.

It seems the authentication never succeeds.

Am I missing any support for encryption in the kernel?

# tail -n 100 /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log 

says:

```
wlp3s0:    selected BSS 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 ssid='my_home_wifi'

wlp3s0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: DISCONNECTED

wlp3s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp3s0: Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp3s0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlp3s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlp3s0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp3s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp3s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (SSID='norshill' freq=5180 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 33 30 34 30 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 33 37 38 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=5)

  * bssid=08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

  * freq=5180

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     6e 6f 72 73 68 69 6c 6c                           norshill        

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New station 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Delete station 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37; timeout with 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

wlp3s0: Event AUTH_TIMED_OUT (14) received

wlp3s0: SME: Authentication timed out

Added BSSID 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 into blacklist

wlp3s0: Another BSS in this ESS has been seen; try it next

BSSID 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 blacklist count incremented to 2

wlp3s0: Blacklist count 91 --> request scan in 10000 ms

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp3s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

CTRL_IFACE monitor detached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 33 30 34 30 2d 32 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

nl80211: Interface down

wlp3s0: Event INTERFACE_DISABLED (30) received

wlp3s0: Interface was disabled

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> INTERFACE_DISABLED

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

l2_packet_receive - recvfrom: Network is down

wlp3s0: Removing interface wlp3s0

wlp3s0: Request to deauthenticate - bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 pending_bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3 state=INTERFACE_DISABLED

wlp3s0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlp3s0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c from blacklist (clear)

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c SSID ''my_home_wifi' due to wpa_bss_flush

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 33 37 38 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 57 BSSID 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 SSID ''my_home_wifi' due to wpa_bss_flush

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 33 37 38 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 SSID ''my_home_wifi' due to wpa_bss_flush

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 33 37 38 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID c8:60:00:94:ff:ea SSID 'ASUS' due to wpa_bss_flush

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 33 37 38 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 5 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x10352e0 (mode change)

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 33 37 38 2d 31 00

CTRL_IFACE wait for attached monitors to receive messages
```

and

/var/log/messages says:

# tail -n 100 /var/log/messages       

```
Jun 30 22:40:35 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2298.571447] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:35 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2298.571449] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:35 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2298.571450] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:35 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2298.571452] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:45 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jun 30 22:40:46 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2309.803692] wlp3s0: authenticate with 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

Jun 30 22:40:46 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2309.804633] wlp3s0: No basic rates, using min rate instead

Jun 30 22:40:46 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2309.805890] wlp3s0: direct probe to 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:40:46 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2310.007958] wlp3s0: direct probe to 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (try 2/3)

Jun 30 22:40:47 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2310.210062] wlp3s0: direct probe to 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (try 3/3)

Jun 30 22:40:47 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2310.410723] wlp3s0: authentication with 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 timed out

Jun 30 22:40:47 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> disconnected

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.466706] wlp3s0: authenticate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.468987] wlp3s0: send auth to 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.470923] wlp3s0: authenticated

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.471733] wlp3s0: associate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.475598] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.477829] wlp3s0: associated

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.477983] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 by local choice (reason=3)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.484002] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487520] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487525] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487530] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487534] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487537] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487541] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:40:57 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2320.487544] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:07 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.147352] wlp3s0: authenticate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.150007] wlp3s0: send auth to 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.150852] wlp3s0: authenticated

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.151425] wlp3s0: associate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.152507] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=4)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.154495] wlp3s0: associated

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.154753] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c by local choice (reason=3)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.158250] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161338] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161343] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161346] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161348] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161350] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161352] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:10 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2334.161354] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:20 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2344.253624] wlp3s0: authenticate with 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2344.254627] wlp3s0: No basic rates, using min rate instead

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2344.255935] wlp3s0: direct probe to 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2344.458031] wlp3s0: direct probe to 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (try 2/3)

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2344.660125] wlp3s0: direct probe to 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 (try 3/3)

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2344.860789] wlp3s0: authentication with 08:60:6e:cf:9a:32 timed out

Jun 30 22:41:21 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> disconnected

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.916107] wlp3s0: authenticate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.918346] wlp3s0: send auth to 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.920281] wlp3s0: authenticated

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.920696] wlp3s0: associate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.924576] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.930162] wlp3s0: associated

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.930328] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:28 by local choice (reason=3)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.935429] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938764] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938768] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938771] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938773] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938775] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938777] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:31 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2354.938778] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:41:41 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.159045] wlp3s0: authenticate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.161715] wlp3s0: send auth to 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.162433] wlp3s0: authenticated

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.163069] wlp3s0: associate with 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c (try 1/3)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.164140] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=4)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.166034] wlp3s0: associated

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.166209] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 74:d0:2b:d3:3e:2c by local choice (reason=3)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.169043] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2134]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172738] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172744] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172748] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172752] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172755] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172759] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jun 30 22:42:06 phils_x1 kernel: [ 2390.172762] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
```

----------

## philip

I have made some progress.

I emerged gnome-extra/nm-applet

Through this GUI I manged to configure and get a connection with my Access Point.

Obviously kde-misc/networkmanagement use the wpa_supplicant SW for the lower level communication with the HW. 

Those of you who use KDE's kde-misc/networkmanagement, do you use the 

wpa_gui - wpa_supplicant user interface in combination with nm-applet (or possibly the plasma-nm)?

----------

## sebB

Can you post  *Quote:*   

> rc-update show

 

----------

## philip

Here it is:

# rc-update show

```
NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

           ntp-client |      default                 

                 ntpd |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default
```

----------

